# Regner whistle on open cab shay



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello, 

A friend of mine has a Accucraft Mich-Cal shay and it has a fitting allready made on to the boiler which the Regner whistle will install to very easily. My open cab shay does not. The only way I can think of is maybe some type of double fitting 
to share from the pressure gauge port? Anybody ever run into the same problem? 

Bruce


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Did your friend perhaps not install the blowdown/fill level pipe and instead use that fitting for the whistle? 

When I installed the Bangham whistle on my Mich-Cal #2 (essentially the same loco), it was set up to use a banjo fitting under the safety valve for the steam take-off. 

When installing the whistle on #21, I did just what you're suggesting and made a fitting to tap into the steam take-off for the pressure gauge.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the picture Dwight. Your probally right, he didn't install or maybe didn't get the fill/blowdown pipe when he bought it. My shay was from the 2nd newer 
batch and does not even have the fitting at all. Different fron my friends mich-cal shay. 

Bruce


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Bruce,I will be happy to install a Weltyk's Whistle on Your Open Cab Shay.It will sound like a American Loco not like a Tea Kettle,Like the Regner sounds.Email Me at bob @ weltyks whistles.com will be more than happy to send You the sound track,And Install it for You,If You can't. 
Regards 
Bob


----------

